# Anyone doing non-IBS hynotherapy/relaxation tapes?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I will start some soon for "stress management." I am usually as calm as can be, but when certain types of stress hits me, my BP and pulse get too high. I need to be able to relax more at times. Anybody have any luck with any tapes (I've done the IBS ones, twice...I mean general tapes)?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Hip Jan,Glad to hear from you, but sorry you are having extra stress.You could try the Toward Inner Peace that Mike has done as follow up, I love them, they are very de-stressing and relaxing. (He also has stress, anxiety and general relaxation,programs but some of that is already in the IBS program.)To find out more about the TIP, go to Mike's website. They take you to the next step and I have found them to be very soothing, and I am going thru the most stressful time of my life right now... At least that is what has helped me.. Good luck and take care.







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hipjan, you talking about muisc and general relaxation, say to sleep by or a more programed structure on stress management?Sorry to hear your under the extra stress and hope it gets better for you. This may all help to perhaps. http://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/WSIHW...ml?d=dmtContent


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, both of you. Yes, I have a fair amount of stress (my battle with the insurance co. over denying $24,000+ in claims, GI testing, mystery pains, bladder problems from hell, etc.). But I am really wanting something that is good in general, not just when under lots of stress. I tend to have so many physical problems, which I like to attack from all angles. I figure that I have to keep working on the mind and mind-body connection as well as other things; if you can relax, it can only help to strengthen your body too.For now, I will try my new stress management tapes (whenever they arrive). I also from time to time listen to my Andrew Weil relaxation CDs, etc., etc. But I like to keep abreast of the latest and greatest, so I will check out your ideas too.FYI, I guess my goal is to have more control over my body using my mind - not to do with IBS but to make me have less intense reactions to stressful moments (I am usually very calm but then have too many huge spikes when something bothers or scares me).


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi HipJan,Have you tried yoga? I find that gives me a lot of mind body connection and there are special breathing technuiqes too. I attended a local class many years ago. Its easy and you don't have to be able to do all the pretzel poses the teacher can to get benefits from it.I've seen Dr Weils tapes but I was wondering how good they are?Jane


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've done yoga for 4-5 years, off and on. I am finding that Pilates may help me more. I have Weil's relaxation and deep breathing tapes; pretty good.I want something that solves the problem permanently, though.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hip Jan there is no solution to solving the problem permentently, there is always different types of stress and anxiety present in life, it is all a matter of compliance and management and how we choose to react to it.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi HipJan.If you're looking for a CD/tape for relaxation, Steven Halpern,PhD. puts out a series of new age music. One in particular may be of interest while not "breaking the bank". It's called Effortless Relaxation, and its a subliminal recording which means there are positive affirmations within the music that on a conscious level, you don't hear. But on a subconscious level, the affirmations are being received and acted upon.You can go to Steven's web site at www.innerpeacemusic.com for more info.His tapes, this one specifically does relax... I use it as background music in my hypnotherapy practice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

Chris, I may check this out for myself also as controlling stress is an ongoing battle for me.Do you think that somewhere along the road, we need to stop and say to ourselves... "Hey... my being upset isn't going to change anything... and I am worthy of relaxation?"Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,I agree with your first point - Is it worth being upset and what does it really accomplish? What's the old saying - God, give me the knowledge to change the things I can and Grace to accept the ones I can't and the wisdom to know the difference? And we are all worthy to take time out and smell the roses that life has to offer. Best in HealthChris


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

isn't stress all about our reaction to something, not the event? so, Evie - you're exactly right that if we could stop and say that, we'd be better off. I do know I've become less stressed about situations once i've accepted the worst that can happen. it's that darned stress though that creeps up on me that causes me problems!BTW, anyone else like me and NOT find new age music relaxing? If that was all I had to listen to, it would drive me nuts


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Imagining and accepting the worst sounds like a script from CBT.tom


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

> quote: Imagining and accepting the worst sounds like a script from CBT.


I admittedly don't know that much about CBT. But I do know this works fairly well for me in many circumstances. Not all unfortunately. My big wall is traveling - flying actually. I am finding that I get more and more worked up about it. I took a cross country trip a couple of weeks ago and was not in great shape on the way over. I'm actually considering asking my doc next time for medication even though I hate going that route.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Nmwinter,Actually fear of flying can be helped with hypnosis. You should find a hypnotherapist in your area ( or email me and I'll help). There's no need not to enjoy flying (or least not have a fear of it).Regarding New Age music, it certainly isn't something you can dance to!!! However for relaxation and depending on whom you listen to ( check out innerpeace music) it can work. If I had to listen to it all day long I'd go crazy as well. But taking a quiet moment out ( when you want to relax) the music helps!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks Chris. My fear of flying isn't the typical one - except around here. It's the IBS, I can't use a bathroom during take off and landing and god forbid I get a middle or window seat fear of flying! I actually had them hold up taxi-ing for a few minutes while I used the restroom one more time! I also know i'm in a viscious cycle. It ws especially bad this trip because I had had a really bad few weeks before it. Yet, looking back, that was probably due to the upcoming trip.I do have a few sessions of hypno that I got at an auction coming to me. It;s supposed to be for general relaxation and stress. I am of course going to dicuss the IBS tapes that I've done with him and thought to ask about the specific flying problem.and still not sold on the music. I don't find the music in the background of Mikes tapes that soothing. but I don't pay attention to it. I find classical more soothing actually.


----------

